# New male



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Good looking fellow eh?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that thing looks awesome







.... what is it?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whoa!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice. but what is it?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like some sort of exotic pheasant almost...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats got some nice coloration on it

info please


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Lady Amherst's Pheasant (_Chrysolophus amherstiae_)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

haha! i was right, sorta...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Chrysolophus amherstiae!!

beautiful specimen!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice Amherst c*ck bird you wouldnt have any Fire backs would you.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are some nice colors on the bird.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent archosaur! What color!


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Yah he seems to have all the right colors where they should be . No yellow in the legs and the crest on top of his head seems to be all red from what I can see. There dosnt seem to be any Golden blood in him very nice.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

ETB....

You obviously are a bird person with class...I would never own, condone the owning of or allow an impure amhearst into my collection








This bird originates out of San Diego stock...


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Very good I remember when they brought that blood in they also got some new White Eared blood at the same time. Me and some of my freinds made the trip down there to check them out .


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

WHOAH HOMIE, that sh*t is so perfect it looks CGI. I don't like birds much but that is off the charts


----------

